# Sense of Worth



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm just trying to get sense what my Tivo HD could sell for. Its drive has been upgrade to 320GB so approx. 45 hrs HD recording time. It also has a Lifetime Subscription. It would also come with the wireless G adapter. What do you think its worth?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Look AT THE 'completed listings' on ebay to see what the going price is. Look for one that is not a 'buy it now'. I.E. , one that more than one person bid on it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256b740d4f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series...221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ccdb9db5


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you for the links. When I looked a few days ago there were no TiVo HD w/ Lifetime Subscription auctions so I didn't know what they were going for. Appreciate it!


----------



## ashily (Feb 14, 2012)

That's right.


----------

